
Salesforce signs definitive agreement to buy Demandware for $2.8B - rdl
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/salesforce-signs-definitive-agreement-acquire-110000882.html
======
tothepixel
As a Demandware developer who has worked on Salesforce integrations, this
makes me nervous.

~~~
pantulis
why? I think this is the right move for Salesforce.

~~~
tothepixel
Because every time that I've had to deal with the exchange of data to and from
Salesforce it has been a massive headache. I also would strongly prefer to see
Demandware stick to their agenda of using modern Javascript as a backend
language that powers the platform, but now I worry that's going to either
stall or be adjusted to use something else.

